# Horse shoe chest



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Horse shoe chest

Is this a goal for bully breeders?
I have recently been taught what this term means. I had never heard of it before. Now please dont come here and bash one type of dog over another. We all have our preference. 
But my question is....do the breeders NOT worry abut shoulder or elbow problems?
Oh yeah..lol
Is there too much of a Horse Shoe Chest?
If a bully has straight front legs is this a "fault" to bully breeders?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Horse Shoe Chest? Could you post an example? You have me curious lol.

Edit: or is it something like what pig has in my avatar?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't heard this before either and am now curious.....


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Never heard of 'horse shoe chest' - sounds kinda like 'tiger striped' ... What it it?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yes.. got me curious as well .. post pics of an example cuz none of us know what you're talking about


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I truly believe he is speaking about this style of front on a dog



















I only posted photos of dogs that have that horseshoe look, not trying to offend or cause any problems

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, then it's what pig has going on. Neither her brother or sister do. I'm not a fan of it when I look at other peoples dogs... not a fan of it when i look at pig side by side to her brother and sister either, but I don't notice is when she's just with me. I haven't noticed any elbow or joint issues with her, but she still is a pup. This was not a trait I desire, but Pigs over all confirmation is spectacular compared to most of her "competition" lmfao


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats kinda what i was thinking it was... dont really care for that look..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it probably depends on what type of bully it is as to whether it's a goal or not.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think the only pple you defended was the real bully owners with that 2nd pic.
that dog has horribly bowed legs.
no disrespect


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> I truly believe he is speaking about this style of front on a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is what I was talking about.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My personal opinion those horse shoe chested dogs wouldn't make it in my breeding stock. some people I guess like the BULLDOG shape, I wouldn't touch one because the health risks involving those bone structures. Most bullies like this have horrid bone structures. NOT trying to bash but the standards are what my ideal bully would be not these dogs.

I think breeders never intended to actually breed this shape into their dogs, they wanted bigger chested dogs so this is what they came out with.
BUT most likely i am wrong about this, maybe they did breed for this look
which.......
I often wonder if these types of bullies have some sort of bulldog x pit to achieve this?

I should really start doing my homework on this breed of dog.

:hammer:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Man that looks painful


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Man that looks painful


oh and it is.
and thats what some pple breed for, they would like to call it "style".
but a lot of us like to call it a defect. (the bowed legs)


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

It looks like they would have a hard time running/jogging for a long distance.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> It looks like they would have a hard time running/jogging for a long distance.


a lot of them die of heart attacks before there even 5 yrs. some of them you cant even roll a beer under them.
its really sad.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> a lot of them die of heart attacks before there even 5 yrs. some of them you cant even roll a beer under them.
> its really sad.


Wow, poor dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> a lot of them die of heart attacks before there even 5 yrs. some of them you cant even roll a beer under them.
> its really sad.


It is sad that many bully owners are breeding deformities and making big bucks off of it. Take one look at those dogs and you can see it is not healthy. Your also right about the heart conditions and kennels like mugglestone are breeding dogs like that, that are dropping dead from heart issues. Makes me sick.....


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

wow i didn't know about the heart trouble part. where does that come in? are the internal organs changing size the same way the outside shape changes? or just more stress on the dog?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bad breeding practices and not doing health testing.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Adding English Bull dogs to any APBT blood helps the Bull Dog but kills the APBT blood.

I have just finished getting All of my dogs checked for Heart, Hips, Elbow, and Shoulder problems. The results will be on the OFA records. It is too easy to get breeding stock tested. Now if I saw OFA#'s on the Bully sites I wouldn't worry about it....but all I see is young people breeding dogs for much loot and hung papers. I like bullies with straight fronts and a straight top line. Sway back bow legged dogs are going to live a painful life...in my opinion.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Adding English Bull dogs to any APBT blood helps the Bull Dog but kills the APBT blood.
> 
> I have just finished getting All of my dogs checked for Heart, Hips, Elbow, and Shoulder problems. The results will be on the OFA records. It is too easy to get breeding stock tested. Now if I saw OFA#'s on the Bully sites I wouldn't worry about it....but all I see is young people breeding dogs for much loot and hung papers. I like bullies with straight fronts and a straight top line. Sway back bow legged dogs are going to live a painful life...in my opinion.


My original message was too short... it said "Right on!"


----------

